# Images and videos are black?



## krreagan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have KDE 3 & 4 installed on an amd64 with 3GB RAM. FBSD7.1 Prerelease.

Some, but not all, of the images I get are black from certain web sites. On other sites they are all fine! I can right-click on the image and select "view image" and the image will be displayed correctly about 50% of the time. The rest of the time its still black. It's consistent between Firefox3 and Konqueror. I've updated my system and still get the error.

Kaffeine also diplays a black screen when playing videos. I can hear the sound but the picture is blank.

Thanks
KRR


----------

